#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-11
<DanieC> Does anybody run Ubuntu on Toshiba laptop?
#ubuntu-boot 2007-08-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
<linuxbo1> hi !
<linuxbo1> what is the boot argument to stop gdm before launching....
<linuxbo1> I am trying tribe 4 and I need t oreport a bug ...
#ubuntu-boot 2010-08-13
<pietro_> hi, I did bootable USB stick from ISO image ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso, with graphic iterface usb-creation-gtk, following site guide. Now I try to boot: SYSLINUX loaded and show me boot: propmpt. Naked Enter - Could not find kernel image: linux. (very nice, argh )
<pietro_> boot: vmlinuz - Could not find kernel image
#ubuntu-boot 2011-08-08
<fatman45> Last update to 11.04 included ATI drivers. I was using Nvidia. Now I can't boot GUI.
<dyjodapa> Hi, my friend is having a problem booting into Ubuntu. He is trying to recover his pictures and documents. He said everytime he tries to boot from the disk all sees is a blinking cursor then it shuts done any help
<dyjodapa> Hello Anyone Home
#ubuntu-boot 2011-08-09
<Hans01> Hi
<Hans01> someone around here?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-08-09
<Guest67794> Can anyone help me with the non-pae problem ?
#ubuntu-boot 2017-08-08
<B14CK-SPID3R> hi
<B14CK-SPID3R> i have a problem on ubuntu installing. is anybody here to help me?
